# In Altrincham...



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

We are now being spoilt for choice here in 'Alty'

Another new coffee shop has recently opened in the road alongside the Market hall.

Common Ground is their name owned,I believe, by 3 UK Athletes.

So - of note we now have Velos serving Union Coffee, Atkinsons in the Market Hall serving a variety of their own Beans and now Common Ground using Caravan Roasters.

The newest one, Common Ground, has a really outstanding ambience with very pleasant knowledgable staff. Good Machine & two grinders one of which is an EK which they are finding too slow for their busy times (I think that's a matter of technique really). Nice china & a reasonable food menu.

Which do I prefer of the three. Well its got to be Atkinsons for the quality of the coffee to my taste. Let down I'm afraid by the use of strainge china the cups are like ladles with extended handles. I find them novel but uncomfortable to drink from especially when I have espresso. Velos serving Union varies enormously. Caravan in Common Ground I don't really enjoy. Hoping they are going to offer some Guest coffees as time goes on. Should mention we also have Rhode Island in Stamford Street. Been there a long time but never really rated them.


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Hi Ron

At least you have a choice , living on the coast I have the options of none !

Still,a trip to norwich opens a couple of possibilities for me .Just need to find an excuse .


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Also get Passion Fruit Coffee in the Market Hall, or at least they were there when I last went. Excellent cake selection in Common Ground too.


----------

